# For the love of a weasel...



## cmonkey (Nov 6, 2004)

Every year, I think it will be changed. In the hunting regs, one sees the usual species that can be shot with no limit or season. Most make sense, but honestly, WHEN have you last seen a weasel? I can see if one is causing depredation on livestock, otherwise I think they should be protected entirely except trapping season. They're just not that common.

On the flip side, there are animals that can NEVER be taken; and are completely protected. On this list are Flying Squirrels, which in all honesty are about as common as chipmunks...in virtually every woodlot, but completely protected. Perhaps this is just so hunters aren't shooting at night, but otherwise, it's another rule that makes little or no sense, when Red Squirrels are on the anywhere, anytime list.

As an aside, I used to bird watch in Point Mouillee in the spring, long after waterfowl and small game seasons had closed. One day, I encountered two bubbas (I hunt, trust me they were) galumphing with shotguns. I casually asked what they were hunting. "Weasels!" they exclaimed. The marsh is full of mink, and I think that this is what these two figured were weasels. They went on to explain that weasels are about two feet long, and brown. In return they got a cocked eyebrow and a sigh.

DNR...once again, Department of No Results.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Is there a growing trend of weasel hunters out there wiping out the population? Weasels are fairly common. I do a lot of trapping marshes and their tracks are everywhere. Tough to spot but they are there. I have never heard of anyone hunting weasels. I can't imagine a reason to unless they were doing damage in a barn or shed. Their only value is in the fur and that is pretty small. Shooting one makes it worthless.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

I used to see them all the time where I hunted in PA. They kinda disappeared 8 or 9 years ago. I have not seen one since. Strange.


----------



## shotgun12 (Jul 19, 2005)

they are over here, but not seen a lot.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

I usually see a couple every year


----------



## TrailMarker (Dec 8, 2012)

Saw one last year while tracking a deer, but I agree have not seen one other than that. The problem is, if they exist and they really don't have a purpose other than being killing machines, why not wipe them out? I compare this to saying don't shoot that woodchuck, he's 50 yards away from your barn, it's not him ruining the foundation of your barn.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

They are indeed killing machines. Every couple years one moves into the old lumber piles and abandoned machinery around camp. When that happens the mouse population seems to take a nosedive. FM


----------



## TrailMarker (Dec 8, 2012)

Forest Meister said:


> They are indeed killing machines. Every couple years one moves into the old lumber piles and abandoned machinery around camp. When that happens the mouse population seems to take a nosedive. FM


A few weeks ago while bear hunting in the UP, I saw my first Fisher. If anyone hasn't seen one of those animals, wow. Google it, it's like a weasel on steroids as one yooper put it. If weasels only ate mice, I would love to have one on my property.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Every thing out there eats what nature intended it to eat. Some animals eat plants and it's their job to be eaten by the meat eaters. Nature is as nature does.


----------



## capper (Sep 3, 2015)

They are every where on the North slope in Alaska (they turn white in winter) - When they would move into one of the buildings - the ground squirrel and vole population always took a dive. An Eskimo friend of mine could call them easily. We would be sitting in my office and he would make a squeaking sound with his mouth and suddenly the weasels in residence under the floor boards would come popping out of unused pipe holes in the walls. One spring day - we had walked down the haul road a bit to see if the Grayling were biting in the river yet and saw a weasel run into a culvert - John squeaked a couple of times and the little bugger came out and sat up looking at us. It was so neat to see.


----------

